# Ride EL HEFE for Beginner?



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

What kind of riding are you looking to do the hefe is stiff.


----------



## ralch (Oct 8, 2012)

readimag said:


> What kind of riding are you looking to do the hefe is stiff.


I am in doubt between Ride Capo and Ride Maestro, but since I am heavy I saw El Hefe. I am looking for something that I can use in many situation but mainly in all mountain/freeride and give me to do some freestyle tricks like butters, ollies, butters, 180s, jumps.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I would say the Maestro is more what you are looking for. I ride the Deltas now called the Rodeos and dont have any problems on the mtn. Go to the store and see them in person and feel the flex if you can.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

At your weight even a stiff binding is not gonna restrict you. If you aren't losing weight, the big, bomber binder is gonna be fine for you all mountain.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the El Hefe's, I haven't had the chance to use them yet though.

They do look really good, but be careful, if you have any Gear Whore in you @ all, you might not be able to pass them up.

Seriously, every bit of them gleams & when you turn them as your checkin' them out they change colors in the light. 
Even the foam on the straps have a faint purple metallic sparkle to them, maybe just a reflection, but they look really solid.

Then you get the case. Everything has a place, even the screws get screwed into their own little spot. Discs get a slot.

The case may be overkill, but I have a pair of Burton's that don't have discs.
Sure would have been nice if I had a place for them.

They look pretty good is what I'm gettin' @

TT


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> At your weight even a stiff binding is not gonna restrict you. If you aren't losing weight, the big, bomber binder is gonna be fine for you all mountain.


This.

Also, the El Hefe is a sick pair of bindings.


----------



## ralch (Oct 8, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I have the El Hefe's, I haven't had the chance to use them yet though.
> 
> They do look really good, but be careful, if you have any Gear Whore in you @ all, you might not be able to pass them up.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have a diamonds not a bindings. They looks really solid and nice but are they suite for beginner with 1 year experiance? The maximum weight that I think/hope to lost is around ~5/7kg. Actually, the snowboarding is the reason to lost -20kg for the last year. It was changed my life. I am reborn. Presently, I have second hand Ride LX, but they are in very bad shape.


----------



## ralch (Oct 8, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> At your weight even a stiff binding is not gonna restrict you. If you aren't losing weight, the big, bomber binder is gonna be fine for you all mountain.


Do you think that -5/7kg will do significant difference regarding that?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

The El Hefe's are Rides toughest, strongest, most sturdy binding.

They will work better than any other Ride binding.

TT


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

men, don't buy this!!
i'm 230lbs and with my 4years(or 5) years of freeride experiece it was really stiff when i bought it. It will slow down your experience, as it's really stiff and unforgiving.

I use ride CAD model (pre- El-Hefe). and i suggest they're quite close in stiffness.

Get yourself something less stiff and you will enjoy your riding. Most of modern binders will handle your weight fine. I used quite soft Flux and didn't break it. =)


----------



## ralch (Oct 8, 2012)

TLN said:


> men, don't buy this!!
> i'm 230lbs and with my 4years(or 5) years of freeride experiece it was really stiff when i bought it. It will slow down your experience, as it's really stiff and unforgiving.
> 
> I use ride CAD model (pre- El-Hefe). and i suggest they're quite close in stiffness.
> ...


Thanks. I have already decided. I found really nice deal and I will get the Ride Maestro. As you said, more forgiving more fun  till I reach next level.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

If maestro is second from the top - this could be stiffer than you need too.

I remember Ride have a SPI-NRC-CAD in 09-10 season. SPI were stiff, CAD were stiff-as-hell and NRC have softest higback. don't know about now, i still riding two pairs of CAD =)

As i previously mentioned: no need to worry about your weight, once you get any mid-range binders, you're fine. You won't do 720's on a hardpack or make a 60mph carves in your 2nd year =)


----------



## ralch (Oct 8, 2012)

TLN said:


> If maestro is second from the top - this could be stiffer than you need too.
> 
> I remember Ride have a SPI-NRC-CAD in 09-10 season. SPI were stiff, CAD were stiff-as-hell and NRC have softest higback. don't know about now, i still riding two pairs of CAD =)
> 
> As i previously mentioned: no need to worry about your weight, once you get any mid-range binders, you're fine. You won't do 720's on a hardpack or make a 60mph carves in your 2nd year =)


By following the technical specification of the bindings, Ride describes them as all mountain/freestyle/park binding with flex 6. Check this link.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

this are for freestyle? then you're fine, especialy if you can get it for less =)


----------

